# Ragdoll White Tail Tips



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Bea gave birth to 5 gorgeous babies last Saturday at 64 days. All babies (3 girls, 2 boys) and mum are doing really well. Their colours are just appearing and it looks like they'll be coloupoint, mitteds and bicolours - one definately a tabby and all blue. They ALL seem to have White tipped tails. Maybe I'm getting prematurely excited as it could still be a "trick of the light" as their colours are developing. I've never had tippies in any of my litters before. Mum has a small amount of white on the end if her tail but it's not obvious and only really noticeable when you split the fur at the end of her tail. 

I'll post some pictures of the gang sometime next week and I know whether or not we do indeed have tips!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Are white tipped tails allowable in the Ragdoll standard?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Pretty sure white tips are a fault in most breeds. If it was a stud not used before then it sounds like the white spotting genes ard incompatible between dam and sire.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote from Ragdoll site belonging to breeder friend



> A "Mitted" has points similar to a colourpoint, but also has white "mitts" on the front paws and white back legs and feet, preferably up to or above the hock at the back. The mitted also should have a white chin, ruff and underbody from chin to tail, the nose leather should be the colour of the points and the paw pads should be pink. Also occasionally a white nose blaze and very rarely a white tip to the tail which was in the original Ragdolls bred by Ann Baker.


It seems only to be allowed in mitteds though?


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

It's not seen as a fault in the SOPs in the mitted or bicolour, unsure about the colourpoints as they shouldnt have any White at all. One of the very first Ragdolls (daddy warbucks) was a seal mitted with tipped tail. Tail tips are like marmite - either love them or hate them. They're a little unpredictable and may not always show on the tail tips (could display as a belly spot etc etc), well hidden in bi's and mitteds but obvious in colourpoints.

I personally like them and hoping that I could have one or two (or more!) in this litter but to be honest, it's a little early to tell for sure.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yup tail tips are in Raggie Fashion at the moment!! It does seem to be just in the mitted, I wonder if there is a white tippy fairy!

I am sure I have linked you to a website before Sootisix they are all the rage on their. Ice's Mums, dad has one too! So if you work out who that go see her website she was selling 2 tipped studs and a tippy breeding girl.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

IVe seen a fer few people breeding them, not sure if Im a fan though??? reminds me of a raccoon lol!! :lol:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh I love them, well not as much as seal colourpoints or blue torties but I do like them. As sootisox said it's just colourpoints it would look a tad dogdy in.

I am sure someone had a colourpoint with one but that may have just been a dream.


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes I know they can appear in mitteds but I can't get my head around them appearing in colourpoints - doesn't seem feasible to me and I would be inclined to double check the pedigrees if they were in colourpoints. However I may be wrong as my genetics are a bit sketchy.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep, me too .... Tail tips in colourpoints might well be very badly marked mitteds? I'm still not sure as to these tailtips here. Mums a mitted, dads a bicolour.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes I think the colourpoint tail tip was a dream.

How are they doing?

Generally, if they are tail tipped their tails look white-pinkish?


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

They're doing great! Getting huge now (8 days old) and starting to show signs of opening their eyes. They still seem to have their tips .... Well a few of them anyway, their tails are still pretty pale but greying up nicely, the White still seems obvious but I'll have another look next week. 

I'm just back from my sisters wedding and cream crackered!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

sootisox said:


> They're doing great! Getting huge now (8 days old) and starting to show signs of opening their eyes. They still seem to have their tips .... Well a few of them anyway, their tails are still pretty pale but greying up nicely, the White still seems obvious but I'll have another look next week.
> 
> I'm just back from my sisters wedding and cream crackered!


I can imagine, head banging, mouth dry.........not that you like a drink of anything. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

put it this way .... I'm typing with one hand coz the other is covering one eye -it's the only way I can see straight lol. Two words .... FREE BAR (oooohhh dear!)

right, where's my lucozade gone .....?


----------

